# CPC-A seeking entry position in Southern CA



## mtherrien (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello, 

My name is Mark Therrien and I am a recently Certified Professional Coder looking for an entry level position.  After 13 years as a Credit/Underwriting Manager I am seeking a start to my new career as a coder.  I am very enthusiastic, motivated, outgoing and eager to learn.  I am willing to consider any position to prove myself. E mail- mark.therrien@att.net


----------

